# Summer School 2012



## Dave Martell

I'm sure that a lot of you guys know all about summer school (LOL)  and well I thought I'd offer up my own version of it this year. We're going to run a sharpening class at the end of June here at my shop. I had meant to schedule something earlier so that it wasn't as warm as it will be then but time has slipped away from me and now we're getting into summer - like it or not.

Since it will be warm in the shop and you will be sweating for sure (even with the giant fans running) we're going to offer this class at a discounted rate ($50 OFF). 

This one will also be different in that it'll be on a Sunday so as to accommodate more professional cooks as well as the weekend chefs. 

The plan is for it to be a beginner to mid level & refresher class but if the attendance turns out to be more experienced folks then we can switch modes and go more advanced, we'll have to play that by ear though.

I've been really missing the hand sharpening talk lately and hope that this class will fill up and be a lively one and I'm really looking forward to it already.

Here's the sign up details...

*Summer School 2012*


Also, we'll offer a 10% discount (to any student signed up for this class) on any item listed in our online store if ordered for and picked up at class that day.


----------



## 99Limited

Count me in.


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> Count me in.




Dan, I just changed the date to July 8th....turns out I made a prior commitment on June 24th.


----------



## Mike Davis

Dave, i think you need to come to Ashokan and teach us all how to sharpen stuff....wink wink, nudge nudge


----------



## ecchef

Mike Davis said:


> Dave, i think you need to come to Ashokan and teach us all how to sharpen stuff....wink wink, nudge nudge



I knew I shouldn't have sold that house on Lee Woods Drive! :slaphead:


----------



## Crothcipt

if only I lived in Pitt. area


----------



## ThEoRy

Not for nothing but I'm hoping a few more for the advanced stuff sign up.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> Not for nothing but I'm hoping a few more for the advanced stuff sign up.




I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'd like to do an advanced class myself sometime. We've only done one so far and it was a blast.


----------



## SameGuy

Damn. Late June might have been possible for me. July 9th I leave for the other side of the World so the 8th is out. Oh, well.


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Andrew H

I'm the opposite. Late June would have been impossible, early July might be.


----------



## Dave Martell

Andrew H said:


> I'm the opposite. Late June would have been impossible, early July might be.




You must come!


----------



## Dave Martell

*Summer School 2012*


Also, we'll offer a 10% discount (to any student signed up for this class) on any item listed in our online store if ordered for and picked up at class that day.


----------



## 99Limited

Do you think you'll have any Atoma plates on-hand?


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> Do you think you'll have any Atoma plates on-hand?




I'll have on hand what you guys attending order ahead of time. I'm still not stocking much of anything at this time.


----------



## mano

Andrew H said:


> I'm the opposite. Late June would have been impossible, early July might be.



It's likely I'll sign up and you'll get your dish and lid back.


----------



## homegirl

Perfect timing Dave - I'm ready for a refresher... and I've ditched the ebay knives! See you then.


----------



## JMac

how many spots are left? may need to buy last second, we have been busy at the restaurant.


----------



## Dave Martell

homegirl said:


> Perfect timing Dave - I'm ready for a refresher... and I've ditched the ebay knives! See you then.




Awesome Amy, can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Dave Martell

JMac said:


> how many spots are left? may need to buy last second, we have been busy at the restaurant.




Plenty!


----------



## Seth

In. I think I can go a bit more advanced even though I am youtube/book taught.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice Seth, it'll be great to have you here.


----------



## SameGuy

I'll be "extremely-last-minute" if I can make it, hoping there are spots left when I know my situation. I might be able to fly into Philly, then continue on from there on Monday. Also I'd need to ship my class materials to you (the knives, at least) and arrange to have them shipped back. A bit of a PITA, but believe it or not -- even in my tiny clown car that easily gets 60 mpg on the highway -- it's still cheaper for me than driving the 900 mile round trip. FWIW, I'm an absolute beginner but a quick study, and the knives I'd be bringing are worthy (Masa KS 270 gyuto and Suisin ginsanko 300 yanagi).


----------



## SameGuy

Next question: what would be a good suggested coarse-medium-fine stone set from the selection you offer? Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika 5000? With a Suehiro holder, and maybe get a Kitayama 8000-ish for finishing?


----------



## JMac

sweet, this next couple weeks are going to be very busy for me. I'll know for sure a week out. hopefully it works out.


----------



## Dave Martell

SameGuy said:


> Next question: what would be a good suggested coarse-medium-fine stone set from the selection you offer? Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika 5000? With a Suehiro holder, and maybe get a Kitayama 8000-ish for finishing?




Hi Franceso, I hope that it works out that you can make it, sure would be nice to have you attend. 

For the stones, yes you picked wisely with your selection, that's exactly what I'd recommend although I wouldn't necessarily recommend the Kitayama unless you have a yanagiba or usuba.


----------



## Dave Martell

JMac said:


> sweet, this next couple weeks are going to be very busy for me. I'll know for sure a week out. hopefully it works out.




I hope it works out too.


----------



## Dave Martell

We had two more sign-ups today....looks like summer school is filling up nicely.


----------



## Dave Martell

Don't let me fail you for bringing only German (or custom American) knives to class and forgetting your stones too. 

Just a little remnder to those who are attending that this is a Japanese knife sharpening class and you should make sure that you have the requirements. I've learned it's best to mention this beforehand because there's always someone... :bat:


http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/smmrskool2012.htm


----------



## 99Limited

Well, I'm going to bring one old bull-nosed butcher's knife anyway, so you can tell me why I can't get it sharp.


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> Well, I'm going to bring one old bull-nosed butcher's knife anyway, so you can tell me why I can't get it sharp.




That's cool and a good idea too.


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> *Summer School 2012*
> 
> 
> Also, we'll offer a 10% discount (to any student signed up for this class) on any item listed in our online store if ordered for and picked up at class that day.




I want to remind those attending of the 10% discount available to you. Please note that we do not stock anything at this time (w have to order from either Japan or our west coast warehouse) so if you want stones for class please order them at least 7 business days prior to the class date to ensure that they'll be there for you. The best way to go about ordering is to contact me via PM or email with your request and I'll follow by sending you an invoice.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask. 

Dave


----------



## pitonboy

Will be there


----------



## Dave Martell

pitonboy said:


> Will be there



Great, I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dave Martell

So we've got 5 sign-ups so far - looking good.


----------



## Dave Martell

Only 10 more days until *Summer School* starts! :excited:


----------



## pitonboy

How many knives should one bring? How about strops and J-nats?


----------



## Dave Martell

pitonboy said:


> How many knives should one bring? How about strops and J-nats?




A minimum of one double bevel is needed but you may want to bring a selection and even a single bevel along just in case. For strops bring whatever you want ....or not, we have some on hand regardless. On the naturals, please feel free to bring what you have but these aren't required or needed.

Only 4 more days!


----------



## ThEoRy

I don't think I will be able to make it unfortunately. We are short 2 cooks this weekend and I just don't see any way around that. I can look into it tomorrow but no promises. Sucks too cause I was really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> I don't think I will be able to make it unfortunately. We are short 2 cooks this weekend and I just don't see any way around that. I can look into it tomorrow but no promises. Sucks too cause I was really looking forward to this one.




Time for a new job?


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

My dad talked to you on the phone the other day and signed up actually. I am picking up a carbon gyuto to over night him tomorrow; luckily for me he is giving it back to me as a "thank you"   Hopefully I'll get to meet you one day too, I'm jealous. BUT I cant wait to get some pointers from him later on! I'd love to take the class if I had more time.


----------



## SameGuy

I'm a definite "no" now as well. I'm off on Sunday, but the way my flights have worked out next week I've had to move my "vacation" by a couple of days. I couldn't possibly justify getting to Allentown (and on up to your place) and then three days later heading back out to go to the other side of the world. Next time -- there's always a next time.


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## Dave Martell

It's getting hot in the shop so make sure that you dress cool for the class people.


----------



## 99Limited

They got these fancy department stores in and around Philly that sells these box shaped things. You stick 'em in yer window and hook it up to some electricity and it blows out cold air. Now I just keep cool by staying in my cement pond.


----------



## Dave Martell

I only wish that I could do A/C in this shop. I have at least one A/C unit in storage but the windows in the shop are flip out and won't allow for them to be installed. Two years ago my neighbor lent me his roll around portable unit that cools his entire house and it couldn't put a dent in the shop heat. I sometimes think about those giant ass evaporative cooler things but I'm afraid of rusting up all my equipment. So unless I can figure out something else I'm stuck with fans.


----------



## SpikeC

Window boxes can be installed in walls if you cut holes in the wall!


----------



## Dave Martell

SpikeC said:


> Window boxes can be installed in walls if you cut holes in the wall!




We rent


----------



## SpikeC

If you hang canvas tarps over the holes they won't know!


----------



## ThEoRy

Let's make that 3 people I'm short this weekend now. I'm starting to consider your advice Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> Let's make that 3 people I'm short this weekend now. I'm starting to consider your advice Dave.




Oh damn - good luck there Rick......oh BTW, I bet it's cooler in the shop than in your kitchen....just sayin'! :wink:


----------



## JMac

See you sunday, just bought a ticket. 

Oh i bet my kitchen is cooler...we got a sick AC setup.


----------



## Dave Martell

JMac said:


> See you sunday, just bought a ticket.
> 
> Oh i bet my kitchen is cooler...we got a sick AC setup.





See you on Sunday!


----------



## homegirl

See you Sunday!


----------



## Dave Martell

homegirl said:


> See you Sunday!




I'm looking forward to it


----------



## ThEoRy

Dave Martell said:


> Oh damn - good luck there Rick......oh BTW, I bet it's cooler in the shop than in your kitchen....just sayin'! :wink:




Well, last week not one but two people on separate occasions one day apart crashed a golf cart at full speed into the ac compressor that runs into the kitchen. So it's pretty rough right now. $3000 worth of damage at least. They were both caught on film and let go immediately. Wanna see the footage?


----------



## Crothcipt

that should be funny


----------



## Dave Martell

Class tomorrow - woohoo!! :bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell

Is everyone packed and ready to go?


----------



## 99Limited

I looked around and found I don't have any true J-knives. Will my Artifex and Addict be okay to bring?


----------



## Dave Martell

99Limited said:


> I looked around and found I don't have any true J-knives. Will my Artifex and Addict be okay to bring?


 
Yeah they should do OK


----------



## Dave Martell

I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who came out to the class today and endured the heat with us, you are some dedicated sharpeners for sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## pitonboy

Lots of fun, very informative, and great to put some faces to names. A great time was had by me, and all others by the looks of them. Thanks Dave!


----------



## ThEoRy

I hate you guys.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Who all went? My dad said most people from here?


----------



## Seth

The thing about a good teacher, besides the passion to to do things right, is just the opportunity to pick up on the non-verbal stuff. It was great to watch the smoothness and control of the motions, have the opportunity to ask questions, and hear the thoughts that don't always make it onto a forum. Thanks for the class. It was nice to meet some of the folks again and some new ones but I missed a couple down at the other end of the table. Was that you, JMac...I wanted to say hey. I'm looking forward to another class - not going is not an option.


----------



## NittanyChef

Hello All.
I just signed up to the forum this morning as I felt guilty admitting to everyone At Daves's sharpening class that I was a lurker. The class was great, as well as all fellow knife enthusiasts that attended. Thank you Dave for your patience in answering all my questions. I only wish I had more knives to have been able to sharpen. I am sure you all will help me with that issue in days to come. I also wanted to thank Ben and Homegirl for letting me use their diamonds to condition my stone with.
George


----------



## Dave Martell

Welcome into the light George!


----------



## Crothcipt

welcome to the forum Nittanychef.


----------



## SpikeC

Welcome to the top side of the Knut House!


----------



## chinacats

Welcome NittanyChef!


----------



## pitonboy

Hi George: Nice to work with you at school and happy to see you on the board

Ben


----------



## JMac

Dave, again i want to say thanks for having this class. I really enjoyed your criticism, to what i though was good was not. Making me strive harder to to get that sharper edge. Going back to rethink my technique, angle of approach, and focusing on not wobbling. This class made me a better sharpener. 
Also i really appreciate the extra time you spent teaching me about single bevels. I got to use the deba today. Only cut 1 36# halibut and 2 small thai snappers. I had to stop cutting fish today, to stop and have a couple meetings. I give you some more feedback on that knife when i get some more fish to cut this week.

It was also great meeting you all. Seth, that was me. Feel as thou, the one side of the table didn't really meet the other. 

Julian


----------



## Dave Martell

Hi Julian, it was my pleasure to share some time with you on Saturday. I hope that the deba is holding out for you OK, I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## Mike Davis

I still vote for a night class at Ashokan...Just saying


----------

